
Ask HN: Hiring managers, what tech skills will you be hiring for in 2017? - changeseeker
Please be as specific as possible. Also please mention your company and&#x2F;or industry.<p>This should help folks trying to get into your company&#x2F;industry on what they need to know and conversely help you in finding a better pool of candidates.
======
throwaway95837
I am 100% owner of an internet company making 7 figure profits annually. I am
extremely secretive of my business, almost to the point that some would
consider a pathology. However, I will divulge my hiring strategy, because even
if everyone uses my method, there will still be many employees for me to
choose from.

I look to hire people who just need a job. People who are qualified, but not
overly qualified. People I know will depend on the job for a long time, but
not looking to make it their lives. Hard workers - getting there on time, but
also leaving at the stroke of 5. Ivy league schools are a red flag. Huge
resumes are a red flag. These people will constantly question whether every
decision is optimal, prod incessantly at company strategy, continuously try to
impress, and are always hungry for praise, recognition, and "interesting
work." When they get bored after 6 months, they quit and go somewhere else
(remember they can easily do so because of their pedigrees), often to a
competitor, bringing company secrets with them.

I need someone loyal, who knows how to take orders without question, and is
prepared to do the work that needs to be done day in and day out because they
want the paycheck. Reading the above, you might think I'm a terribly demanding
boss, but using this hiring strategy has produced a 100% employee retention
rate and by all accounts we are all quite happy.

~~~
beachstartup
here, i'll paraphrase for you, since i'm a "real world" hiring manager as
well, with a business that i keep anonymous/secretive on hn.

"a reliable person who can _actually, really, like, totally for real_ drive a
problem to resolution and then go spend time with family. if there's an
emergency, they pick up their phone and try to help."

this is a small percentage of the population, but big enough. it's why we
(based in california) have a 75% remote workforce. hint: we still pay
california $. that's how you retain talent. everyone on my team lives in huge
houses and i live in an apartment.

you'd (well maybe not _you_ , but you know what i mean) be surprised at the
number of super-intelligent ("smart") people who can't solve problems when the
pressure is on.

~~~
jayajay
That's because super "smart" people are taught that they will have 2-3 weeks
to prepare for their biggest problems. In real life, big problems happen
overnight, and you wake up to shitstorms. That said, some brilliant people
emerge from Ivy Leagues, too.

~~~
w_t_payne
Funny. I've spent most of my professional career trying my damndest to ensure
that those shitstorms do not happen in the first place. :-)

(Not always successfully -- I have to admit -- but I try).

~~~
blauditore
This is a very good argument, and something many devs/managers don't
understand well enough.

I've seen a couple of such shitstorms where we had to hack on production
systems to get them back to work quickly before thoroughly fixing the actual
problem. Almost always, it could have been prevented with proper unit testing,
code reviewing and more thought-out deployment processes.

------
eganist
So given that I may likely be hiring in the web and mobile application
security spaces again next year (I've _somehow_ filled all of my open
positions this year; appsec is difficult to fill with external hires), I'm
focusing specifically on three skills:

• ability to assess tech/architecture risks in apps

• experience in devops automation ("secdevops" if you will)

• proven skill in communication regardless of depth

The ideal candidate would have all three, but I could settle with any two of
these and still be happy.

I am not currently hiring, but I'll gladly keep any CVs I receive and
prioritize follow-ups with anyone who reaches out to me directly. Austin/DC
for curious souls.

\---

p.s. the web appsec space is in ludicrous demand. If you've got a breaker
mindset, you'll probably come out ahead if you read up on it. If you're a
developer right now and want to dip into it, I'd suggest:
[https://www.amazon.com/Web-Application-Hackers-Handbook-
Expl...](https://www.amazon.com/Web-Application-Hackers-Handbook-
Exploiting/dp/1118026470/)

Trust me, us security folk will thank you. Heck I'd suggest it to non-hackery
devs too. It's a good way to find out how us security types see the world.

~~~
616c
Super interested in this space. I checked your profile but only saw a keybase
profile. A friend JUST hooked me up with an alpha tonight!

What if I am infosec/netsec/whatever student and I watch a ton of Pluralsight
on AWS and Docker and I am starting to build my own lab. Will people hire
someone like me? I ask publicly because I assume I'm not the only one.

~~~
eganist
Possibly. Especially if you're using building the environment as a testbed for
teaching yourself how to break into apps or how to automate security tools.

About that... you know what's more likely to get you hired in the space? If
you have no work experience in appsec but walk in and tell or show me a
pattern for how you automated appsec testing in a build pipeline or QA process
at home and describe the challenges you had to overcome, or if you have a few
fleshed-out bug bounty submissions (with exploits) and can describe your
favorite one in depth, or if you've taught yourself how to review code for
flaws and could do it in front of me in an interview setting, I might be quite
willing to waive the years in appsec requirement. Other smart hiring managers
probably will too.

[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_WebGoat_Proje...](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_WebGoat_Project)
<<This is a good starting point for learning how to break things. Also for
learning how to fix them :)

~~~
616c
Got it. This is what I will spend my weekends on after an exam. Thanks for
your response, and aapologies for my late reply.

------
ryandrake
Interesting. Lots of picky responses here--people prepared to wait it out and
go through tons of candidates looking for perfection: Need this language. And
that platform. Must know such and such database. And DevOps. Front end and
backend. Full stack. And these four key abilities. And passion. Prepare for
the interview. Be ready to explain this and that. Be good at whiteboard
coding. Went through 400 candidates.

If you can sit back and pick and choose like this, then how does that square
with the mythical "shortage of engineers" everyone complains about?

~~~
mullsork
Though I don't do recruiting myself I have a few friends in tech HR here in
Berlin. It is not the total number of developers available that makes the
problem, it's the high percentage of incompetence.

~~~
ryandrake
I don't know--It looks to me that people have a very, very narrow view of
"competence" then. When you define a role so narrowly, with so many
requirements and conditions, don't be surprised when you reject 399 out of 400
resumes, and don't call it a shortage of talent.

~~~
mullsork
I won't bite on the "talent" part as that's obviously hard as hell to spot.
Someone can seem entirely incompetent yet sitting on talent that hasn't been
nurtured yet.

What I do see and hear about are people that simply do not know how to
program. FizzBuzz generally cuts out 50% or something out of the pool right?
So that's 200 of those 400 resumes out the window already.

If you can't pass FizzBuzz then I think it's safe to call you incompetent,
right? From the POV of paying you to code, obviously.

At least in Berlin there's a lot of competition for "talent" (perhaps we
should call them skilled developers rather) and if one can already cut the
number of applicants in half before even defining the job description... well
then it's not hard to see how there might be a shortage.

However I think if you're looking for entry level developers there are way
more options.

~~~
ryandrake
Old thread, but I'd like to point out that I don't think filtering out people
who can't do FizzBuzz is "picky". What I'm calling picky is the extremely
narrowly defined sets of skills people in this thread are looking for. There
is a huge gulf between "competent programmer" and "expert in language A,
platform B, and framework C". Most companies would be perfectly fine with the
former (of which there is no shortage) and reject a lot of good candidates in
a sometimes futile search for the latter.

~~~
mullsork
So I was recently hunting for a new job after having worked with React & Mobx
for the past two years. The company I'll start with is using Redux, with which
I have zero experience, and I got a lot of offers/interest from Angular/Ember
shops as well.

I think it's fair to want someone who's experienced or at least has a fair bit
of knowledge in either Angular/Ember/React if you're looking for a web dev.
The companies I talked to were at least reasonable enough to know that general
knowledge transcends whatever's the current hot framework.

------
alex-mohr
I manage the Google Container Engine and Kubernetes team in Seattle (we have
other sites in Mountain View and Warsaw).

Aside from the obvious interest in building container orchestration systems, I
look for a passion to solve real user problems, not only building a piece of
tech.

Bonus points for knowing about Docker or containers or clouds or Golang or
security.

More points for meeting users where they are. And the most bonus points for
leadership and initiative.

We're particularly looking for someone to lead and/or manage our software eng
team building security features into Kubernetes and GKE.

~~~
sidcool
Wow, working with Google would be a dream come true for me. However, most of
my experience is with Amazon ECS and Docker, tried a bit of Mesos.

~~~
ipince
? Why is that a "however"? You have bonus points already!

Apply and make your dream come true!

~~~
sidcool
Well, honestly, I have a sort of inferiority complex when it comes to applying
to Google. It's like Atlantis to me.

------
hobonumber1
I work at SoundHound as a Senior Software Engineer, and take part in
interviewing/hiring. Full-stack JavaScript engineers are still in very short
supply. Lots of people claim to know JavaScript but many fall short when
working across the stack. When I say full-stack, I mean being responsible for
building and managing everything the front-end webserver (NodeJS), Database
(Postgres/MySQL), and front-end (usually ReactJS/Flux).

Also backend and data engineering roles (C++/Java/Go/Kafka/etc) are in high
demand here.

SoundHound is hiring in SF/Santa Clara/Toronto.

~~~
iopuy
We are also hurting for front-end javascript engineers and have found the
exact same thing. People put javascript on their resume because they recognize
the loops and other syntax from their cs classes but in reality know almost
nothing about it.

~~~
ritchiea
In your opinion what does it mean to know JavaScript?

~~~
dagw
Personally. I'd mean someone who knows and understands how to structure
JavaScript apps in a way that makes it easy to maintain, extent and deploy.
Someone who understands the tooling and ecosystem that's been built up around
JavaScript when it comes to things like modules and packaging, and know when
to use what (and more importantly when not to use what).

------
sjcrank
When recruiting for web development (heavy JavaScript SPA work), I look for 3
technical skills:

1\. Core JavaScript. You should be able to read modern idiomatic JS code
pulled from an open source project and explain what it is doing and how you
would modify it to add features.

2\. Core CSS. You should be able to review Bootstrap source and explain how it
works. You should be able to create static HTML/CSS to match UI mockups.

3\. Higher level SPA library/framework (e.g. React, Angular, etc). You should
be able to demonstrate an understanding of the core concepts of your chosen
framework.

I find that these 3 skills are sufficient for productivity in SPA web
development.

~~~
hood_syntax
This may not be the place for this, but do you have any recommendations for
learning front end development in that way? I've done some front end for my
current job, but frankly I'm an amateur and I want to be able to market myself
as full stack. Do I just glue a tab with Mozilla docs to my browser and make
sites in my spare time? I'm asking you in particular because I value core
competencies and what you're looking for what I want to achieve.

~~~
evex
I would say follow these [https://github.com/vic317yeh/One-Click-to-Be-
Pro#javascript](https://github.com/vic317yeh/One-Click-to-Be-Pro#javascript),
enough to get you ramped up as a front-end engineer

------
brongondwana
FastMail in Melbourne is going to be hiring for skills in three languages:
middleware (Perl), frontend (Javascript) and support (English) early next
year.

It's not so much specific tech skills as attitude. We're strong on pragmatism
with a touch of pride in doing it right. Pragmatism without that pride in
quality leads to hacks that are unmaintainable - obsession over perfect
without pragmatism leads to never delivering.

~~~
ClassyJacket
Do you have any insight what it's like getting into this industry here in
Melbourne? I've been teaching myself JavaScript and built a functional,
interactive site. But speaking to an agency yesterday, they said they wouldn't
even consider looking at anything for me where I hadn't worked for a couple of
years already. Chicken and egg problem.

This website seems to be mostly Californians. (Maybe I need to hang out on
Whirlpool more.) Is it worse here or better?

~~~
ufmace
If you don't have any formal experience, you aren't going to have much luck
with agencies. They're strictly looking to put round pegs in round holes -
match up the experience and education credentials and listed skills with the
company's posted requirements. But that isn't the only way to get a job.
You're going to need to convince somebody with some hiring authority to take a
chance on you.

This usually entails hanging around at tech conferences, meetups, user groups,
and other such in-person social networking events, including more business-
focused ones. Do things to contribute, and talk to people. You'll want to
focus on smaller companies without a lot of strict hiring requirements. There
are decent companies out there willing to hire junior people without a lot of
formal experience. Flip side is that agencies also evaluate the companies for
you before you even know anything happened. You won't have this, so you'll
have to be more careful about checking out any company you might work for. You
probably won't find your dream job right off the bat, just find somewhere you
can build something with actual users, make some money, and learn things, and
start building a resume. You might luck out and end up somewhere awesome, or
you might find yourself somewhere you just want to get enough experience at
before moving on.

------
meritt
Intelligence. Tenacity. Ambition. Judgement.

Bonus points for recognizing the bullshit parade that is the current startup
world. e.g.: NodeJS has value, but it's mostly the same wheel we've had for
20+ years. Or that MongoDB's changelog has consisted of standard SQL features
for the past five years and that pgsql would have been just fine (had people
read some boyce-codd anyhow).

~~~
z3t4
What's so special about NodeJS:

* It has a revolutionary module system (Common JS) witch allows less coupling, more code reuse and better abstractions.

~~~
eropple
There's nothing "revolutionary" about CommonJS. It's a packaging system that
offers simple encapsulation (but so does Java/Kotlin/Scala or C#). There's
something _different_ about it, in that it allows concurrent use of different
versions--but, frankly, to me that's a demerit, not a positive, 'cause I'd
rather keep my dependencies squared away.

~~~
some1else
I believe there was a way to package and deploy apps with multiple versions of
the same deps in the Java world before NodeJS came to be. I remember a buddy
candidly explaining those capabilities to me, back when Rails gems were still
managed with rake tasks.

~~~
eropple
OSGi, probably. Which is kind of hairy. But it's a difficult problem on the
JVM.

------
nateps
At Lever, we write about what skills we are hiring for in a very different way
we call an Impact Description. It outlines the role in terms of our
expectations for 1, 3, 6, and 12 months into the job.

Here is the description for our Backend Engineering role, a really cool new
role that we're hiring the first of onto our Platform Team to compliment our
Full-stack engineering team:
[https://jobs.lever.co/lever/7ab138b0-b5c8-425d-93ae-2fc2b051...](https://jobs.lever.co/lever/7ab138b0-b5c8-425d-93ae-2fc2b051bc0e)

~~~
amcrouch
I really like this approach. Very clear and gives the candidate a good idea of
what work they will be undertaking.

------
k1w1
When I am hiring for Aha! (www.aha.io) one of the key things I am looking for
are people who have shown an interest in software development beyond just a
day job. The best candidates are those for whom writing code is a passion -
something which is done for fun rather than just a way to make ends meet.

This shows up in a resume in lots of different ways. For some people it is a
rich Github profile. For others it is that they paid their way through college
by building websites or apps.

We primarily hire Ruby on Rails developers who work remotely. Seeing in
someone's Github profile that they like to contribute to open source and know
how to collaborate with other developers are really important.

------
troygoode
We're an Enterprise B2B SaaS company headquartered in San Francisco.

Our stack is node.js/React/Postgres so knowing any/all of those is a bonus,
but we don't specifically target those skills – we instead look for a diverse,
intelligent set of engineers who have a strong technical background or a newer
technical background but heavy experience in a non-programming field
(mathematics, economics, architecture, teaching, customer support, etc; they
all have their benefits). Interest in being "full stack", participating
heavily in the product management process (strong opinions loosely held!), and
a belief in the critical importance of design & UX (unfortunately still
heavily undervalued in the Enterprise space...) are important.

Hiring in San Francisco & Washington, DC by the way.

troy.goode@lanetix.com

~~~
dothebartman
I'm not looking for a job, but I appreciate the level of detail you put into
your response. One of your statements caught my eye and I wanted to ask - Do
you really consider mathematics to be a non-technical field? I'm just curious
to hear your point of view on this, nothing confrontational haha.

~~~
troygoode
You're absolutely right to question that – ultimately what I meant there is
"non-programming" rather than "non-technical" and have updated the original
post to reflect that. Poor choice of words on my part!

------
bsvalley
People who can be micro-managed and used as resources. People who will do the
job.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
>People who can be micro-managed and used as resources

This might explain why companies want H1Bs so much. Places like India and
others tend to produce very pliable candidates who will just take orders and
execute. I think this is a much bigger factor than wages.

~~~
bing111
Precisely. Even though I am not from India, I used to be on H1B myself till 6
months ago and was very afraid I would lose my job and worked very hard and
did every order my boss gave me. Gosh, he was such a micromanager but I had to
swallow it. Anyways, I got my Green Card 6 months ago and I changed to another
team finally and can freely speak my mind now :)

------
chrissnell
I run Technical Operations at Revinate. We are based in San Francisco but my
team is 100% remote. I'm based in a small town in Kansas.

For 2017, I want to hire more engineers with Kubernetes, CoreOS, and Go
experience. My team has deep Linux systems administration experience but we've
automated ourselves out of most of the day-to-day admin work of yesteryear.
Our future hires will be heavily focused on automation. We've already
automated builds, testing, deployment, monitoring, and metrics in a
Kube/Docker pipeline. I expect to automate load balancing and hardware
deployment in 2017. I also expect that we will adapt many of our non-
Kubernetes data services for running containerized in Kube.

------
jasonmacdee
At JDA our hiring will vary, but my division in Store Operations needs people
with SaaS experience, especially with GCP. Angular, REST, DDD, and agile
thinking are a bonus. But also need C#, ASP.NET, Web API, and ExtJS for other
teams. Have a few spots with strong math skills too, doing complicated
forecasting and scheduling work alongside PhDs.

Interviews have practicals where you work on problems you'll see regularly
with skills we expect you to have (like writing code, debugging, and task
breakdown). Good communication, pairing skills, quick learning, and taking
responsibility for your circumstances stand out.

[https://jda.com/careers](https://jda.com/careers)

------
asher
I'm at shopkick. We're a mobile app. We hire server, Android and iPhone
engineers, but many will move across these platforms. We look for smart
generalists. So, although we use Python on our servers, we don't expect server
candidates to know Python.

Advice for senior engineers: brush up your practical programming. If you've
been in an architect/leadership role, you may be rusty. Make sure you're
comfortable on both whiteboard and keyboard.

If you spent the last 5 years writing iPhone apps, we expect you to know
iPhone development pretty well. Memory management is the obvious area here.

Be ready to explain the most recent projects on your resume. Think outside the
box - if you wrote code to process messages from a black box, how do you think
the black box worked? If you consumed JSON messages, how much can you explain
of JSON and JSON parsers? Many projects are so narrow in scope that we can't
have a meaningful conversation about them, so be prepared to broaden into
adjacent areas.

Advice for new grads and early-career engineers: have some solid, non-trivial
code on github (or equivalent) and make sure we know about it. Be prepared to
discuss it and explain design decisions. Few do this.

This post is my take on the question - what follows is especially subjective
and not representative of shopkick:

Don't put stuff on your resume that you don't know. Or, brush up the skills
featured on your resume.

Learn a scripting language, especially if you're a server engineer. People who
only know Java/C++ are at a big disadvantage if they have to write code in an
interview. How big? Turning a 5 minute question into 35 minutes is typical -
and it gets worse. One very smart, very experienced man took 45 minutes on
such a question. Of course, don't just port Java idioms to Python; learn
Python idioms. Good languages are Python/Ruby/Perl. I think a HN reader
probably doesn't need to be told this, but just in case. Properly used,
scripting languages teach techniques which carry over to compiled languages.

Server engineers should be comfortable with either vi or emacs. And with basic
Linux. Personally I find it astounding that a server candidate would be
unfamiliar with ls and cat, but it happens.

I hope this is helpful and doesn't sound arrogant.

~~~
thinkmassive
Everything you said jives with me, with the exception of emacs. I know it's a
religious topic to some, but I have to ask... do you regularly see servers
without vi, but with emacs installed?

~~~
asher
I guess I phrased that wrong - I think server candidates should know vi or
emacs. No need for both.

~~~
thinkmassive
Yeah that makes sense. I would say that everyone should know enough vi to get
by, even if it's not their editor of choice, although I suppose there's
_usually_ nano or pico.

After I posted my previous response I realized that I actually know a few
emacs keybindings thanks to tmux, even though I've never used the editor. I
use a lightly modified vim on my laptop, but I think it's best to learn enough
of the defaults (of any application/utility) to speed up your workflow on a
new host.

------
dccoolgai
I hire frontend and mixed web devs. What I'm looking for is a mature
understanding of the web platform from devs at all levels. + basic
architecture and good practices for mid-level devs. + business and deep
architecture for seniors.

\+ for new web platform things like Service Workers, advanced SVG.

Could care less about whatever franework is hot this week.

~~~
teknologist
The expression is "could not care less", meaning you're already caring the
least possible amount.

~~~
haikuginger
"Could care less" is a valid idiom with established semantic meaning disparate
from its syntactic meaning.

~~~
teknologist
It might have established meaning in the US, but we prefer to rely on a
version that makes sense in the UK.

------
ryanSrich
On the frontend side of things I'm looking less for specific framework
experience and more for overall programming competency. JavaScript development
moves so fast now that it really doesn't make sense to scope your hiring to
angular, react, etc.

~~~
inimino
It doesn't make sense to scope to specific languages, but even fewer people
seem to get that.

~~~
bloomca
Extremely true. I am always laughing when people ask for specific javascript
framework (especially for frontend), and don't agree if you don't know the
specific language (let's say Clojure), but know JVM – even with experience
with another dialect of LISP (or another functional language)!

But it is really sad that people mostly hunt for keywords in resume.

------
erichurkman
Things in our full stack (Python, React, Ansible/AWS, APIs), a focus on strong
front end engineers that are interested in mentorship-type roles. There's a
unique-ish role for someone to come help us solve remote office work (think
piloting VR or new techs to enable me to work closely with someone 1,000 miles
away but make it feel like they are 2 feet away). Focus on security/devops.

We may also need a strong lead for a new business unit, a role akin to
'founder lite' — you run a business unit with two others, you have your own
burn rate, your own P&L, etc. The strongest skills someone can have for it are
former founder experience (aka: broad experience doing lots of things, moving
quickly, MVP, etc).

Palo Alto, San Francisco, Seattle.

------
gtbcb
Ability to read code daily, write code when necessary, SQL, understand APIs,
and be good in front of enterprise customers. We went through 400 candidates
to find a quality Implementation / post-sales Engineer. We're a B2B SaaS
company.

~~~
wilkommen
_> read code daily, write code when necessary, SQL, understand APIs, and be
good in front of enterprise customers._

Where are you located? This is something I can definitely do.

------
SoundofSip
I work for a small company in the Netherlands.

We are looking for c# devs with some front-end experience and ops people
(linux / Windows / networking). Azure / AWS experience is you have it. You can
do SQL and have a nice grasp of distributed architectures. Experience with CI
is appreciated.

Most of all though, you need to have a passion for the job. Really like what
you are doing and be proud of the stuff you create with the team.

As a company we value your efforts and actively encourage you to have a normal
family life but we also expect you to handle a shitstorm (with your team) if
need be.

------
lowglow
Critical thinking above all, ability to solve new problems, ability to deliver
applied theories, and ability to ship. Beyond that, we're looking for hardware
experience, statistics experience, heavy math skills, digital signal
processing, machine learning. Python / C / C++ and ruby for some apps.

------
ian0
Payments company, ~50 people, based in Jakarta Indonesia.

We hope to expand our team in early 2016 and have a mainly java micro-services
with some PHP and native apps on the front. Will likely add to the java team
in addition to an IOS dev.

Nice atmosphere, nice people. We try to select for people who don't like to be
micromanaged (but are still friendly) and assign responsibility not tasks
wherever able. Varying degrees of success but overall happy with the approach.

Looking for at least one highly skilled person with java experience and
ideally a fin-tech background. Not sure the salary would be competitive with
SF but cost of living is small and its a great lifestyle (for those who like
daily excitement/challenges and learning new cultures). On site. Other roles
would likely be unsuitable (read: cheap!) for the HN audience.

------
KuhlMensch
Like many here, Perkbox (London) is less looking at skills, and more looking
for experience in:

\- scalable architecture with legacy systems

\- tech strategies to enable engineers & product to create success

\- broad knowledge of useful serverside languages & technologies

\- bringing a multi-platform SAAS to multiple regions

\- processes and tech to ensure quality of output

\- AWS dev ops

But for the sake of the OP, skills would likely be a nebula of PHP, Go, SQL,
node, react, Webdriver, kubernetes and tech related to application
infrastructure (Kong, Message queues etc). There are other nascent products
which may demand other technologies - a years a long time :)

If any of this catches your eye hit me up for a chat ashleyc@perkbox.co.uk

------
amcrouch
I always look for people that are clearly very technical but who I feel I want
to work with. There are some amazing developers that have zero people skills
and for whom the word pragmatic doesn't exist. If you can explain complex
technology in a way my CFO can understand you will also build a product for
that level of user as well.

If you have that, breadth in projects and technology and you are genuinely
excited by the opportunity I have on offer then I have found that a good mix.

------
sanswork
I am looking to hiring a jr ruby or elixir developer in the next few months
that doesn't mind cross training on the job. They will probably be remote
since I live in a small surfing town half way up the Australian coast at the
moment.

Since it's a jr role I'm looking more for evidence that they want to learn
than examples of accomplishments.

~~~
sanswork
Just a note since I've had a few emails and I can't edit it at the moment
we're only looking at Australian developers for this position.

~~~
bananamansion
what abotu someone with 0 experience in ruby but has experience react/js c

------
ergo14
I hire people who show some passion for what they do. On technical end I'm
looking for python developers, polymer/angular on javascript end, and ideally
at least some basic linux skills. I like candidates that undertstand why
languages that allow something like "foo" \+ 5 are not the best idea ever.

------
mtam
Industry: Enterprise ERP tools and add-ons

\- Developers: We use mostly java, swift, and JS (Angular 2) but we always
look for polyglot developers, full stack developers, or whatever you want to
call someone that see the language as a mean to achieve a goal and not the
goal itself.

\- DevOps: Deep ec2 knowledge and experience. AWS certification is a plus

------
lost_my_pwd
Intelligence, compassion, accountability.

That also holds true in my personal life as what I look for from others and
expect of myself.

------
fatihdonmez
Here at Agoda, we're looking for great engineers. It'll be wonderful if you
also know any of Scala, Akka, Cassandra, Kafka, Hadoop, Spark.

You can apply here; [http://grnh.se/p4tu8l1](http://grnh.se/p4tu8l1)

~~~
thrwythrwy
Can you share the salary range?

------
angry_napkin
HR Tech in the Southeast.

I don't have anything to offer in the way of specific tech skills. I simply
look for someone that is inquisitive, extracts satisfaction from solving
problems in elegant ways, and has a strong motive to better themselves.

These qualities, and a few others, tend to transcend tech stacks and
techniques of the week.

My most successful interviews have come through chatting with a candidate in
an informal setting, presenting hypothetical situations that were actually
challenges we've faced in the past here and there in the conversation.

I dropped the whiteboard and puzzle thing a long time ago and I've never had
better engineers.

YMMV

(I do ask to see some code beforehand)

------
Clubber
Our company uses mostly legacy C# and .NET frameworks on premises with a mix
of SQL Server and Oracle. We're building a new app using WebAPI / MVC with a
SQL Server backend that will be hosted in Azure.

------
naakkupoochi
In 2017 (or from this week :)), I am looking to hire 5 Sr. Dev/Cloud Ops
Engineers, with competency in AWS (CloudFormation, IAM, etc), Azure, Chef,
Terraform, general Ops. PM for more info.

~~~
jhgaylor
Are you my boss? This sounds like our stack to the T. ha! I guess there are
only so many quality tools and ways to chain them together.

------
debatem1
Well known space firm, hiring security folk with some teeth. I look for
exploit/pen testing experience either in the digital or physical world,
development chops, and passion for the job.

------
njay
At Hipmunk, we'll be looking for someone with machine learning or NLP skills
to take Hello Hipmunk (our virtual travel agent) to the next level. Visit
hipmunk.com/jobs to learn more.

------
bovermyer
I'll be hiring shortly here for a devops engineer. Here's a few of the things
I'm looking for:

* Ansible

* Python

* Go

* PHP

* Docker

* AWS

* GCP

Experience with the above would be nice. What I actually _require_ though is
not specific to a particular technology:

* Not a dick

* Ability to reason

* Ability to iterate

* Ability to communicate at multiple levels of abstraction

------
shirman
Okay, and what does Product Manager must have to be hired in 2017?

------
dagw
Data presentation. There are boatloads of data analysts who can do all kinds
of clever analysis of all kinds of data, but we're finding that the real crux
is presenting those results to the relevant parties in a way that they can
quickly see the data that they actually need in a way that makes it as easy as
possible for them to make the decisions they actually need to make.

------
JamesBarney
C# + js /w react a plus

Oil and Gas

~~~
Sukotto
Trading or Physical? Where are you based?

I was once a Front office dev (Microsoft Stack) for commodity trading house.
If you are in USA, Canada, or Japan, I'm interested in learning more about
your business.

~~~
JamesBarney
Physical, and Houston.

And we're a consulting company that works with mostly oil and gas companies.

------
yisymphony
* good working knowledge of distributed systems, CAP, etc.

* development services and applications on Kafka and Spark

------
damosneeze
I work at Real World React. We specialize in training engineers on front-end
web development, specifically React, Redux, RxJS, and related technologies.
We've trained engineers from Twilio, OpenTable, NerdWallet, Tesla, Esurance,
and many more. We are based in SF.

Since we also do private consulting and project-based work in addition to our
workshops, we have recently got to talking with our clients about helping them
get full-time employment. So I think this post is pretty timely and very
relevant to us. Here are a few reasons why we think React is important for the
job market.

Lots of companies are choosing React for their front-end these days. It allows
your front-end devs to embrace the full power of JavaScript for the front-end
-- no more messing around with jQuery and tons of plugins. Sure, there's a bit
of a learning curve, like all new things. But there is now a large and devoted
community to React and it's only growing. A personal friend of mine convinced
his boss to greenfield their entire app with 10,000 lines of jQuery, and
rewrite it entirely in React. He was a new hire (and also a great
communicator/salesman).

Coding bootcamps are embracing React as well. Since most of these institutions
survive year-to-year based on how well their placement numbers are for
graduates, they are paying close attention to the trends in development. One
could argue that since they are probably more technical than the average
recruiter, they may even have a better grip of the pulse. FullStack Academy,
of New York and Chicago, recently wrote a blog on why they're moving their
curriculum from Angular to React
([https://www.fullstackacademy.com/blog/angular-to-react-
fulls...](https://www.fullstackacademy.com/blog/angular-to-react-fullstack-
academy-updates-its-curriculum)). App Academy (SF & NYC) has had React in its
curriculum for a number of months
([https://www.appacademy.io/immersive/curriculum](https://www.appacademy.io/immersive/curriculum)).
And I've personally spoken with alumni of Hack Reactor in SF who said that
most students built their capstone project in React (or attempted to).

Is React the best solution? That's arguable, as all things are. It also
depends on what you want to accomplish. But for the relevancy of this post --
asking what tech skills people will be hiring for in 2017 -- I would argue
that React is going to be one of the top skills. And with that includes...

Redux Webpack Immutable RxJS

As far as backend, the top three technologies that we've seen with our clients
are:

Python Go Docker

But of course, all of this is moot without the foundation of strong JavaScript
skills. Our students who have strong JS skills pick up React quickly -- those
who don't only get confused.

Anyways, if you are skilled in React and other related technologies and you
are looking for work, you can always email me: ben at realworldreact dot com
with some info about yourself and/or your resume.

~~~
xor1
Do you have any recommendations for picking up strong Javascript foundations?
Asking as an iOS dev who has barely worked with it.

~~~
damosneeze
* Video: Practical JavaScript. I haven't gone through this myself but I've heard good things. [https://watchandcode.com/p/practical-javascript](https://watchandcode.com/p/practical-javascript)

* Comprehensive lesson-based: FreeCodeCamp. An easier, piecemeal option with plenty of hints and guides. Disclosure: My business partner is the CTO of FCC [https://www.freecodecamp.com/](https://www.freecodecamp.com/)

* Video: JavaScript30 by Wes Bos. 30 Vanilla JS Challenges. Wes is a fantastic teacher and this is his newest series. I haven't gone through it myself but I've taken his other lessons and been pleased, so I feel somewhat confident in recommending this. [https://javascript30.com/](https://javascript30.com/)

* You don't know JS: A series of free lessons on JS [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS)

* $ Book: O'Reilly JS Pocket Reference. If you already know how to program, this can help you understand JS in a very short amount of time. Obviously you will need to practice to really get it, but this helped me to understand a lot of things very quickly. Great for train commute or downtime reading: [https://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Pocket-Reference-Activate-...](https://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Pocket-Reference-Activate-OReilly/dp/1449316859)

------
tmaly
Compliance Technology in the Financial Services industry. Reporting, SOLID,
active monitoring, microservices Perl / Go.

